# Ferral and semi ferral cats



## Klou#8472 (Aug 8, 2019)

I have 5 semi and ferral cats I have been feeding I live on a council estate tomorrow they are due to be moved to a stable with sheds and empty caravans in redcar. I keep wondering if Im making the right choice as I love them all so much.
But they wonder to the next street where they are originally from and their is a dog who roams alot its owner doesnt care, there are alot of dogs in the houses on my street and alot of idiots around who speed and don't like cats.
Really I would just like some opinions on if im doing the right thing I want them to have a safter life than here. Forgot to say the stable is not next to the home but they go twice a day to feed horses so they will be ok and feed when horses are x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Klou#8472 and welcome 

In the Shelter I help to run we have rehomed quite a few feral cats over the years to stables or farms, with great success.

I assume the place your ferals are going to has been checked out and the owners of the stables are prepared to take responsibility not only for feeding the cats but also giving them regular medicines for fleas and worms, and also taking them to the vet when needed. The flea and worm treatments can be added to the cats' wet food of course, but taking them to the vet might require trapping them in a humane trap.

If you are satisfied the cats will get adequate care at the stables I think it would be better for them to be there, safer for them by the sounds of it, than living on your estate where there are cars, and dogs on the loose.

What are the empty caravans on the site for? Are they holiday lets? If so are there lots of places for the cats to go for peace and quiet during the holiday season?


----------



## Klou#8472 (Aug 8, 2019)

Thank you for your reply I took 4 of them to a lady with a stable, house and goats on Sunday she seems nice and will be feeding them every day and she asked me all about what I use to flea them etc the caravan she has is for the goats to stay in but im sure the cats will like it too.
The other 5th one is still with me in large dog crates he is going to some different stables this Saturday the rescue women taking him as been here before as she took another semi ferral female there so he will have a companion. Had to place the two males in separate places or they will fight. Finding it hard emotionally still but want them to have a better life than here on streets x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Klou#8472 - it sounds like you have found good homes for them all.  Well done!

I understand you have become fond of them and will miss them, but I think you have done the right thing.


----------



## Klou#8472 (Aug 8, 2019)

chillminx said:


> @Klou#8472 - it sounds like you have found good homes for them all.  Well done!
> 
> I understand you have become fond of them and will miss them, but I think you have done the right thing.


Hi just an update on the cats the 4 ferals I took to Redcar are doing well seem to be settling in the 5th one the other male didn't go to the other stables we decided to keep him because he is friendly and seems to have had an home before.
He lives with us now and seems to be settling in its been nearly a month he still goes outside but only for a short while. 
Plus the person with the dog as been evicted so not here anymore so that's good news x
P. S put a pic on of the one we kept he's called Flash


----------



## Klou#8472 (Aug 8, 2019)

chillminx thanks for taking the time to reply to my posts and your advice helped alot


----------

